# 3 Film Festivals



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

In case any of you are interested.
10/21 3:00pm Terror Fest
1906 S. Rittenhouse Sq.
Phil. Pa $8.00
Showing: The Unholy Sideshow
Backwoods Bloodbath
10/27 3:00Pm It Came From Lake Michigan Film Fest
640 So. 84th St
West Allis,Wi
Showing: Backwoods Bloodbath
Witches Night
These were both shot in Wisconsin. cost is $20.00
10/27 3:05Pm
Full Moon Film Fest
1521 Merrill Drive
Little Rock,Arkansas
cost is $15.00
I believe the film is Backwoods Bloodbath showing there but i could be wrong .
If anyone goes to these please let me know what you thought of the movie.
My daughters boyfriend was the cinemotographer for Backwoods Bloodbath. Thanks


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

oops!!! i should have stuck this thread under events..sorry folks


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hopefully Erin has a DVD we can check out!!


----------

